# Fotos "umwandeln"



## Niko86 (29. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe folgendes Anliegen:
Ich habe einen Ordner mit vielen Fotos von der Digicam, die daher ziemlich groß sind(also Breite - Höhe)! Ich möchte diese Fotos erstma als thumbs auf einer Hp darstellen, aber es wäre ziemlich viel Arbeit , jedes Bild einzeln zu öffnen und die größe manuel zu verändern. Daher frage ich euch, ob ihr ein Programm oder sowas kennt, so dass ich den Ordner einfach nur angeben muss und dass dann alle Fotos automatisch zu einer eiheitlichen Größe erstellt werden!Am besten so wie bei der Miniaturansicht...gibts da was?
Bitte um Hilfe


MFG
Niko


----------



## webfreak (29. Januar 2005)

Ja, das Freewaretool Irfanview kann das.. Oder Photoshop natürlich


----------



## Niko86 (29. Januar 2005)

Vielen Dank, ist schonmal eine große Hilfe, aber weißt du auch wie ich jetzt eine einheitliche Größe einstellen kann?Also Thumbs geht super gut aber das andere find ich nicht...

Vielleicht weißt du ja was...

Niko


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (29. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

Such mal hier im Forum nach "Batch - Stapelverarbeitung", da wirst Du jede Menge dazu finden.

Gruss Markus


----------

